

Show HN: The Traveler – News from whenever you want it - alexvhicks
https://traveler.io/

======
alexvhicks
I got back from a 5 week backpacking trip last year and was completely lost
news-wise (the Snowden leaks happened during the trip). So I took that idea
and combined it with a few others I had for further Twitter functionality and
made this.

I'm still working on importing users' followed news sources from Twitter,
moving over an additional 2 million+ articles from another database, and
creating your own customizable pages (sorta like the Pulse news app).

~~~
rmsaksida
I'm not sure I get it. Is your idea to gather news for a specified time range,
or around a certain location (like the name "the traveler" would suggest)?

~~~
alexvhicks
Well, the name and domain name were originally 'Headlines', but I changed to
'traveler' when seeing the site's users as backpackers, campers, or
international business travelers - people who'd be going off the grid for a
few days to a few weeks. So right now the site allows you to pick either
specific news sources or categories of them, and then use that widget on the
side to select whichever range of days you want news from.

